# Nasty after taste from cafetiere



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello, I'm hoping somebody might help me as I'm baffled as to why this might be happening. I recently signed up to CoffeePact. I have had 3 different coffees from them but all 3 have had a strange after taste to them when I brew them in my cafetiere. Up until recently I have been using pre ground coffee (Whitards, illy, Cafe Direct) with no problem at all but using the same brewing technique I get a horrible aftertaste with the coffee from CoffeePact. It's bugging the hell out of me as I was hoping for a great cup of coffee for the extra dosh I'm paying. Any suggestions...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How long are you steeping for?

Is your cafetiere new? do you wash it in a) sink or b) dishwasher


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is the taste bitter or sour?

How much coffee are you using to how much water?


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. The taste is a sour tang. I've tried varying amounts between 10 -15g. The cafetiere is not new and I wash it in the sink. It's a standard small size (about a mug full). I've tried steeping for 2 minutes and 4 minutes. I always notice the aftertaste. I do not get this from the cheaper packed coffees


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What coffee is it?

Do you unscrew the filter when washing?


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

I did unscrew the filter last cup and wash it. Made no difference. It happens with all the coffees of had from coffeepact. I don't understand why? I've not experienced this before in the 8 months I've been using this cafetiere


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

What temp is your water, could you be burning the grinds ?

Ian


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

Ian, I think that might be a possibility. The water comes from a tap at work that provides boiling water. I'll try leaving it to stand for 30 seconds before poring on the coffee. Although once again, this doesn't explain why I haven't noticed the issue before over the last 8 months of working here!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The sourness may be acidity

What beans are they?


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

This is the coffee I'm on today https://www.pactcoffee.com/coffees/62


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you getting sour flavor up the middle of your tongue or on the sides?

I would think about checking the temp of that water....


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

It might just be those type of beans - my wife has similar comments about most 'natural' processed coffees. She keeps asking me if they are 'off'.


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

Definitely the middle. I just tried again, this time stood the water in a cup for a few minutes before pouring on to the coffee. Left for 4 minutes, sour taste was still there. Getting fed up with it now and going to cancel my subscription to coffeepact


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

Interestingly I can smell the bad taste if I sniff the coffee water mix in the cafetiere


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you know anyone with a cafetiere you can try the same beans in?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Are you getting sour flavor up the middle of your tongue or on the sides?
> 
> I would think about checking the temp of that water....


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2828561/The-tongue-taste-map-WRONG-Flavours-actually-perceived-neurons-brain-scientists-reveal.html


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

simonryan said:


> Definitely the middle. I just tried again, this time stood the water in a cup for a few minutes before pouring on to the coffee. Left for 4 minutes, sour taste was still there. Getting fed up with it now and going to cancel my subscription to coffeepact


What recipe are you using?

You may need to steep a lot longer >10 mins.


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Do you know anyone with a cafetiere you can try the same beans in?


How would this make a difference do you think? Although I do have the same problem with all coffee from this supplier. The cafetiere and the water are the only common factors


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Small cafetiere may not hold its heat well, preheat it with hot water, after 4-10mins pour of the very top layer, then have little taste every now & then, pour the rest when it tastes good to you.

What is your grind like?


----------



## simonryan (Dec 3, 2014)

The grind is course


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

simonryan said:


> The grind is course


Sounds like it's too coarse, aim for more like fine drip, or as fine as you can go before you get bitterness/too much silt.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

IMO it could well be the beans. I find that Rave's "Italian Job" blend and Coffee Compass "Java Jampit Estate" make superb cafeteria coffee as well as excelling at Espresso. Neither blend has the slightest hint of sourness, whatever extraction process is employed.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

All nominally roasted beans work in a cafetiere, it's not the beans. Common mistakes with a cafetiere are grinding too coarse, not steeping long enough (it's not the best choice for fast coffee) & stirring up silt that gets into the cup.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

No conclusion posted on this older thread so....

From past experience (with new kettles and things like zip boilers) my first thought is try using an used kettle but using bottled water. If that improves matters, try same with water from tap there.

Here the water tastes decidedly "treated" on occasion. you can smell it especially when it is hot. It is verging on a metallic taste. There may be many days when things are fine followed by a week or two of yuck.

Rule out the water and you are left with either equipment or coffee. swapping coffee is easy too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Changing beans is just hopping from the frying pan into another frying pan...if you have enjoyed the beans in another method, it's not the beans, it's a case of working the parameters until you get a recognisable/enjoyable flavour from them...it may not be exactly the same as another method, but if the flavour shifts dramatically it's what you are doing with the beans most likely.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

"Rule out the water and you are left with either equipment or coffee"

You're also left with the person who makes the coffee and the recipe they use.......


----------

